
The West Finally Has Its Huawei Smoking Gun - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-30/huawei-backdoors-found-by-vodafone-are-a-smoking-gun
======
luckylion
No, it really hasn't. The "Smoking Gun" and "Backdoor" was a telnet service.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_r...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_router_backdoor_is_telnet/)

 _Quote: "The 'backdoor' that Bloomberg refers to is Telnet, which is a
protocol that is commonly used by many vendors in the industry for performing
diagnostic functions. It would not have been accessible from the internet,"
said the telco in a statement to The Register, adding: "Bloomberg is incorrect
in saying that this 'could have given Huawei unauthorized access to the
carrier's fixed-line network in Italy'.

"This was nothing more than a failure to remove a diagnostic function after
development."_

It's weird that Bloomberg is going all in with this and pissing away their
reputation.

~~~
ksaj
Like the Chinese spy chip debacle? What kind of reputation is this you speak
of?

